# Jobsite tool and toolbox security



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

Wondering how other's deal with tool security while on larger jobs where you don't bring everything out to the trailer each night? Not really worried about someone coming in and stealing the tools, not much will stop a thief that wants your stuff. But more so about other trades and people in the building you don't know that may see a tool or something and borrow it without returning it. Or even taking a nice tool like a tin snips and cutting something they shouldn't with it and ruining a 20 dollar pair of snips. I like to buy nice stuff and use the right tool for the job but others see a "cutter" and think it is good to cut anything. And then not put it back. Stuff like this that can happen when I'm busy working in another part of the building or when I may not be on site. These things can really start to add up if you loose a drywall knife, tin snips, klien linesman, a couple drill bits, etc. Before you know it you have 100-200 bucks in tools you need to replace.

For example I'm on a pretty big commercial job that will last about 2 months, have one month in now. What got me thinking about this was the owner gave out a bunch of keys to other people that show up as they please to do random stuff for the owner. The first month was just us and a few others so no big deal. But now there are a handful of guys I don't know that have access to the building and essentially access to my tools. When I started this job I loaded up a couple big stanley totes that are on wheels and about 4' by 2' by 2'. They lock up and I try to throw all my loose tools in them at the end of the day. Out of site, out of mind type of thing. The bins hold all the random stuff. But I also have a lot of job specific toolboxes for things like drywall, tile, painting, electrical, plumbing, drill bits, and boxes for some tools like oscallating tool and all the bits and accessories. Another problem is there is no way to keep track of all my tools and if something goes missing I won't even know until I need it.

Wondering if anyone has ideas to share on how they deal with these things? I think I'm going to buy some more little locks and start locking up my smaller plastic toolboxes like the ridgid ones I'm switching to, http://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-22-in-Pro-Tool-Box-Black-222570/205440481. But each box takes two locks so I will need a bunch of locks which add up fast and also kind of a pain to lock/unlock all these each time I need in a box. So not sure there is a good solution to my issue but seeing how you guys deal with stuff like this? Thanks.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Try a Knaack or Greenlee job/gang box.

If you have a lot of stuff get a Conex.


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

griz said:


> Try a Knaack or Greenlee job/gang box.
> 
> If you have a lot of stuff get a Conex.


I have 4 of these, http://www.zoro.com/stanley-rolling...yj0A9euA_QIDymFt5amU7BoCTOHw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds. That work pretty good for loose tools. The problem is I like to keep my tools in job specific tool boxes and these tool boxes don't really fit well in the knack gang boxes unless you get the big ones which I usually don't have room on the site for and also don't have a means to moving them right now.


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

Plus one for a gang box.... There are some pretty inexpensive ones now...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RIDGID-48-i...d=100338&rk=1&rkt=30&mehot=lo&sd=141667118547


----------



## Jswills76 (Nov 12, 2012)

Will they let you put your own lock set on a room? That what I usually do plus a couple gang boxes


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

mrcharles said:


> Plus one for a gang box.... There are some pretty inexpensive ones now...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/RIDGID-48-i...d=100338&rk=1&rkt=30&mehot=lo&sd=141667118547


The problem for me with gang boxes is that the ones like you linked to(which by the way home depot sells for 100 dollars cheaper then that guy for the same one) is that I use a bunch of "normal" sized tool boxes to keep my tools organized by task. And the smaller gang boxes like you linked to don't fit a bunch of tool boxes in them. 



Jswills76 said:


> Will they let you put your own lock set on a room? That what I usually do plus a couple gang boxes


This option did cross my mind. But on this particular job there is only one room that would work, an office I framed up and drywalled. But this room was one of the last ones to be roughed in and there is lots of work going on in there with all the electrical, phone, tv, and security camera stuff. So on this job it isn't really a good fit.


I guess my issue isn't so much keeping the tools safe from others stealing them but more so just keeping them inaccessible by others when I'm not there or even when I am there and not right next to them. It just really bothers me when someone I don't know borrows a tool just because it's in sight and they need to use it. I buy quality tools and I'm one that has to have the right tool for the job and treats my tools good because I know if it gets damaged I'm the one buying a new one. Others don't have this same respect for tools they don't buy. Lots of other guys buy cheap tools and don't care if they get damaged or misused. Lots of guys see a cutter, be it a linesman, *****, tin snips, wire cutters, scissors, etc and think it will cut whatever and be fine and just use it to get the job done, no matter what it is they are cutting. This drives me nuts. I don't mind helping others and don't mind if others use my tools as long as they know how to properly use them and treat them with respect. But on some jobs guys with respect are rare and I just want to keep my tools safe. 

I guess for now I will just pick up some more locks and start just putting one lock on every tool box. This should keep most hands out of them. Maybe I will think of a better solution or end up switching how I store my tools all together. Although I am really liking these ridgid toolboxes that stack and picked up two more today. The only downside to these and most toolboxes are that they take 2 locks to really secure them. And good locks add up fast and some of these boxes only accept locks with tiny shafts which only leaves cheap ones that a screwdriver could probably open up.

Maybe I will pick up one of those 2x4 metal gang boxes and see how many smaller tool boxes will fit in it. Might be my best option if I can fit a bunch of smaller tool boxes like the ridgid I linked to above in it. Can one guy pick up an empty gang box and put it on some furniture dollies and move it to and from the site? I have a helper most of the time but not always if we have more then one job going.

Sorry for the long rambling post but I'm just kind of thinking out loud and keep thinking of more stuff while I'm typing.


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

Maybe I will pick up one of those 2x4 metal gang boxes and see how many smaller tool boxes will fit in it. Might be my best option if I can fit a bunch of smaller tool boxes like the ridgid I linked to above in it. Can one guy pick up an empty gang box and put it on some furniture dollies and move it to and from the site? I have a helper most of the time but not always if we have more then one job going.

Sorry for the long rambling post but I'm just kind of thinking out loud and keep thinking of more stuff while I'm typing.[/QUOTE]

They make caster wheels that go on the boxes....There are a lot of different size and style gang boxes. They have larger ones with storage on the bottom and desk surface on the top called a headache shack. One guy can wheel a full box any size all around the site... It's loading them on the truck that you really need some help.


----------



## raycgl (May 27, 2008)

The gangboxes are pretty easy to move when empty, I can move mine around the site and in and out of my truck empty without a problem.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I try and take over a room, failing that I have a 4' greenlee lockbox.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

dewalt cart locks the boxes to the cart. Just need to padlock the upper most one, and the locking mechanism on the back. good solution for a few boxes.

Lboxes on its dolly allows enough room to "bow tie wrap" chain around the whole thing. Pretty much says don't touch my stuff to me.


----------



## FormFunction (Mar 2, 2018)

I realize this is an ancient thread, but important, so here's my method.

1. set up internet service with wifi as part of job mobilization.
2. install Ring motion light security lights at entry points.
3. install Blink motion cameras (I buy the 4-pack on Amazon) around the interior and focused on entry points and tool/material storage.
4. tools and expensive hardware go in job boxes (I use the Ridgid 2'x4' with the concealed locks.
5. Use a combo lock instead of a key lock. We experimented on drilling these out and found the combo lock very difficult to drill. A keyed Master lock can be drilled out in under 5 minutes.
6. attach the box to concrete with wedge anchors, lag bolt to floor joist or beam or chain to the sturdiest object on the property (tree, column, post, joist).
7. we only keep phase-appropriate tools on site.
8. secure the power source (locking off main house panel or panel and outlet on temp power pole.
9. carry insurance for coverage of full value replacement
10. I have a custom metal stamp with my logo that I burn into the plastic on all tools, take photos and document serial numbers

The Ring motion camera sends an alert any time someone enters the job site (obviously disabled during work hours). I can communicate with them or sound an alarm at this point. now, they've been recorded in the act. If they continue to enter the house, the Blink cameras have excellent infrared camera technology. Again, they will be monitored on my smartphone and recorded. By this time, one should have enough time to contact LE. 

The camera and floodlight are typically enough to deter a thief. As stated, it's important to secure the power source, so the breaker cannot simply be switched off. 

I've had three break-ins on the last three job sites, so I'm super vigilant at this point. 

Stay safe!


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

FormFunction said:


> I realize this is an ancient thread, but important, so here's my method.
> 
> 
> 10. I have a custom metal stamp with my logo that I burn into the plastic on all tools, take photos and document serial numbers
> ...


Tell us about the custom stamp. Where do you get such a thing?


----------



## FormFunction (Mar 2, 2018)

https://www.impressart.com/custom-stamps-custom-metal-stamp.html 

or any locksmith, leather worker or jewelry maker supplier also sells them. I lock it in vice grips, heat with a torch and "brand" the plastic part of the tool. Just google "custom metal stamp" and you'll be pointed in the right direction.

I'll upload some photos when I have time.


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

i'm on a massive commercial job currently(the American Dream Mall in NJ) and we have gangboxes for our tools and chain up our ladders A-frames, and anything else too big for the gangbox


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

FormFunction said:


> I realize this is an ancient thread, but important, so here's my method.
> 
> 1. set up internet service with wifi as part of job mobilization.
> 2. install Ring motion light security lights at entry points.
> ...




How easy are those blink cameras. Could I have one in my trailer and just borrow the homeowners wifi?


----------



## FormFunction (Mar 2, 2018)

Stunt Carpenter said:


> FormFunction said:
> 
> 
> > I realize this is an ancient thread, but important, so here's my method.
> ...


 They are super simple and you would plug the base unit into an interior outlet in your customers house and use their WiFi.


----------

